# Northeast Potential Snowfall later this week.



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was just looking over the forcasts and it seems like we are in for a couple storms heading our way. Accuweather is predicting good snow both thursday and saturday. I was also looking at NOAA and weather.com and they all seem to agree somewhat. Maybe we will get a couple opportunities to plow. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

All but once so far everything has gone north of us....good luck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well there sayin ice for jerze so we got that to look forward to


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is the Latest Snowfall Forecast for tomorrow. Anyone hear anything on this weekend?


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Queens Ny*

WELL IT'S NOW 210 PM AND NOTHING IS REALLY STICKING BUT IT'S GETTING COLDER ANYONE HEAR KNOW WHAT THE SNOW IN INCHES IS GONER BE FOR QUEENS


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

TurbDies2500;453754 said:


> Here is the Latest Snowfall Forecast for tomorrow. Anyone hear anything on this weekend?
> View attachment 29644


BULLZ EYED THAT ONE


----------

